

Ford recalling 2013 Escape SUVs for fire risks - revelation
http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20131126/AUTO0102/311260052/Ford-recalling-140-000-13-Escape-SUVs-fire-risks

======
revelation
I don't necessarily think the content here is HN material; I just believe its
illustrative to sometimes burst our media bubble and give us a rare glimpse
into cold hard reality.

This is the fifth recall for a very modern SUV concerning fire that is
_spontaneously_ ignited.

